# Bits n' Pieces - New Name?



## el-remmen (Jan 14, 2002)

Hey Morrus, I was thinking we should change the name of the Bits n' Pieces area of the boards to something more descriptive of what is in there.

I don't have any suggestions yet - but maybe we can have a contest or something. . .


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 14, 2002)

*A new name for Bits n Pieces?*

Ooo!  Ooo!  I know:

Random Crap.


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 14, 2002)

Oooh, Random d20 Crap on a Stick!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 14, 2002)

*Eric Noah is The Man!*



			
				EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Oooh, Random d20 Crap on a Stick! *




I bow to your superior naming skills.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 14, 2002)

It's so tempting....

Seriously though - any ideas?  To be honest, I have no opinion either way; I'm happy with the current name, but have no attachment to it.  If someone comes up with sumfink good then that's fine by me.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 14, 2002)

Eric:  (Heh. It's _so_ easy now to post a lot of smilies... )

Let's see...
Bits 'n' Pieces now contains the following:
*Story Hour
In Character
Fight Club*

So I'd say we give it a name like "Tales of [something-or-other]."


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 14, 2002)

Tales of the Crypt?

Tales of the Cripps?

Tall Tales?

Veggie Tales?

The Play's the Thing?

Game On!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 14, 2002)

> The Play's the Thing?



Heh. I like that one...


----------



## Morrus (Jan 14, 2002)

Of those, 'Game On!' is the best - but I'm not too keen.

I guess I like simple, descriptive names... I hate websites called 'Zargoth's Dark Realm' and such.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 14, 2002)

Yeah, "Game On!" is very cool; it's just that I'm a sucker for misused Shakespeare quotes.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 14, 2002)

Hm... If you like simple names, Morrus, how about "Playground?"


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 14, 2002)

Given the success rate of most Story Hour (non-Piratecat and Nemmerle) threads, along with the success of the In-Character stuff I was involved with, I say:

"Talking to Yourself in Public"

Or, given the purpose of the three forums, how about:

"Threads that are ACTUALLY about RPGs"


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 15, 2002)

Roleplaying in Action?

Gaming in Action?

Let's Pretend: The Forum of Talkin' 'bout Stuff

"Play, you sweet bastards, play!!"


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 15, 2002)

My suggestion is "In-Game" - It is simple and descriptive and says more about what can be found in there than "Bit n' Pieces" which really says absolutely nothing. . .


----------



## Morrus (Jan 15, 2002)

Hmmm... still not too keen on that one.  It's probably the best suggestion so far though.


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 16, 2002)

"They Got Game" -- that's my final offer, though I still think "Play, you sweet bastards, play!" is really the best one.


----------



## Ishamael (Jan 18, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *"They Got Game" -- that's my final offer, though I still think "Play, you sweet bastards, play!" is really the best one. *


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 18, 2002)

Well, I'm a little disappointed that no one has suggested "Piratecat's Story Hour and a bunch of other stuff," but my bruised ego will survive.  How about "Ongoing Campaigns"?  "Ongoing Stories"?  "Game boys"?  "Wild Game"?  "Game-a-lame-a-ding-dong"?


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 18, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *"Game-a-lame-a-ding-dong"? *




"... lame ..." is all I heard!


----------



## Dave G (Jan 18, 2002)

Eric, I was going to post almost exactly the same thing... heehee!


----------



## Ashtal (Jan 18, 2002)

*Okay, how about some brainstorming?*

Alright, what do Story Hour, Fight Club and In-Character forums all have in common?

They are either retellings of or live play of D&D campaigns.  Whether it's participating in an actual, response by response game or it's a detail, fictionalized recap of events in our own RL games, it's basically the same thing:

"Playing the Game" - A series of forums to share your campaign adventures, game fiction or take part in forum-based interactive gaming!

Other derivatives:
"Games-In-Progress"
"Game On!"
"Getting into the Game"
"The Game Room"
"Player's Corner"
"Getting Game!"
"Gamer's Nook" / "Gaming Nook"

Or a play on our locals of RL gaming.
"The Virtual Dinner Table"
"The Virtual Game Table"
"Interactive and Archival Gaming" (how boring is that - yeuck!)  Could be shortened to I&A Forum Gaming.

Or maybe just "Forum Gaming," "EN World Forum Gaming," "Gaming Chronicles."

Or even "Game Chronicles" - whether it's a recap of someone's campaign or it's an ongoing IC effort, it's still all "history" once it's posted. 

Or, how about, "Live, Nude GAMES!" 

*listens to crickets chirp*

Yes, I have too much free time.


----------



## Acmite (Jan 18, 2002)

Ashtal is right, you guys.  There should be some reason to the Story Hour madness!

We should be looking at this from a methodical, logical, scientological standpoint.  Doing that, I think Ashtal made it clear what the new name should be:

Live, Nude GAMES!

When you are faced with the bare visage of brilliance, all you can do is humbly accept it into your naked heart.

Seriously though, Bits & Pieces sounds way nastier than live, nude games.  Almost everything on Ashtal's list sounds good to me.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 18, 2002)

I liked "Gamer's Nookie" especially.


----------



## Ishamael (Jan 18, 2002)

"The Dice Box" or "The Dice Bag"

"Behind the Screen"


----------



## Wicht (Jan 18, 2002)

I'll put my vote, for what its worth, in for "Game On"


----------

